
Dealing with Subscription Payments - dhouston
http://activereload.net/2007/5/17/dealing-with-subscription-payments
======
dhouston
good discussion (check the comments too) of the hoops you'll have to jump
through once you have the enviable problem of your customers wanting to open
their wallets :)

annoyingly, paypal and google checkout really seem to have dropped the ball on
flexible recurring billing (paypal requires buyers to have a paypal account,
and google punted on recurring billing altogether)

------
vlad
Thanks for the article! Are you going to webinno?

